# Fahrrad im Auto transportieren mit " Van-Biker "??



## Pluto (10. August 2005)

Hallo Forum,
ich möchte mein Bike im Touran transportieren und bin bei google auf den www.Van-Biker.de universal Innenraum-Fahrradträger gestoßen. Das Ding macht einen recht guten Eindruck und scheint recht solide zu sein. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung damit? Oder ist der Transport auf dem Dach doch besser? (Vor- / Nachteile ? )
Der Transport auf dem Dach und an der Heckklappe gefällt mir nicht.

Bitte um Infos

Danke


----------



## Adben (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

da hat VW Indivuídual auch was passendes im Programm, schaust Du hier: 

http://www.vw-individual.de/de/touran/index.html

CU Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2005)

Auf alle Fälle ist der Transport im PKW das beste was Du machen kannst !

Hatte für ein paar Wochen einen Sheran mit so ein er Halterung für das Rad (ähnlich dem VW Teil, nur Alluprofil das in den Sitzhalterungen festgemacht wurde)! Klasse !!! Auf dem Hinterrad rein rollen und an der Gabel festschrauben, fertig hab das Rad noch nichtmal mehr mit nem Gurt festgemacht


----------



## Pluto (10. August 2005)

Hallo Lars,
Danke für den Link das Teil ist der original VW-Träger und kostet lt. meinem VW-Händler über 350,-Euronen, das scheint mir recht hoch. Ein Van-Biker kostet 79,- und hat auch TÜV/GS.

Da hat VW wohl von Mercedes gelernt!?   

Ciao


----------



## Heiko_München (10. August 2005)

....zwar nicht ganz so passend, aber eins ist klar:

*Bike immer im Auto*


----------



## Carsten (10. August 2005)

Servus

schau mal hier: http://www.bike-muli.de/

ansonsten findet Du bei mir auf der Homepage unter Werkstatt noch die Eigenbau-Variante


----------



## McBike (10. August 2005)

Hi, 

ich überlege mit gerade diese Variante zu bauen :
www.vonessen.de/307 in der rubrik fahrradhalterung (vom Fahrer selbst gebaut)

Aktuell nutze ich noch meinen alten Huckebike (2-3 Räder) je nach Modell ohne Probleme bei 200km/h fest und ohne Schaden angekommen :=)))

hab ich vergessen: 79 EURonen für so nen Teil finde ich irgendwie zu teuer !


----------



## exxxe (11. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab mir jetzt den hier bestellt.


----------



## Pluto (11. August 2005)

Hallo,
der www.Van-Biker.de scheint mir da die pfiffigste Lösung zu sein. Mit dem selber basteln hab ich's nicht so. Der Van-Biker ist glaub ich das einzige System das ein TÜV/GS Zeichen hat. Das ist mir schon wichtig, an Sicherheit sollte man erfahrungsgemäß lieber nicht sparen. 
Mir ist übrigens schon mal auf der Autobahn ein Rad vom Autodach geflogen, das ist der echte Horror. Der Träger hatte kein GS-Zeichen. Seitdem bin ich etwas vorsichtiger geworden.

Ciao


----------



## rothrunner (11. August 2005)

Oder schau mal hier:

http://www.radstand.de/


----------



## sigi z (15. August 2005)

oder schau mal hier:

http://www.bikeinside.de/Fahrradtraeger/

Gruß aus Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (16. August 2005)

Hi,

was ne Geldschneiderei. 

Ich habe so ein Teil selber gebastelt, einfach einen ehemaligen Dachträger (war kaputt) auf eine Latte genagelt und fertig ist das gute Teil.

easy


----------



## dre (16. August 2005)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> was ne Geldschneiderei.



 

Habe mir aus einem Radshop zwei alte Schnellspanner geholt (gab es geschenkt, 5  in die Kaffeekasse). Zwei kleine Holzklötze mit Bohrung vom Tischer geholt, auf eine Holzplatte geschraubt, fertig. Nun stehen meine beiden Bikes quer im VW-T5, und gut is. Sicherlich sind die Systeme, die man da so kaufen kann, nett gemacht. Nur sind sie entschieden zu teuer! Die Kohle stecke ich lieber in die Bikes, eine neue Assos-Hose oder in den kommenden Bikeurlaub.


----------



## zefix (16. August 2005)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> was ne Geldschneiderei.


  

Kann man mit wenig Aufwand auch selber basteln. Guckst du zum Beispiel mal hier


----------



## Pluto (16. August 2005)

Hallo Bastel-fix,
ich hoffe Du verzurrst das Rad ordertlich mit Spanngurten, ich hab mir sagen lassen, daß so ein Fahrrad sehr schlecht wieder aus dem Rücken raus-eitert, wenn man mal nen Crash hat. 
  

Nix für ungut, Spaß muß sein.


----------



## dre (16. August 2005)

Pluto schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bastel-fix,
> ich hoffe Du verzurrst das Rad ordertlich mit Spanngurten, ich hab mir sagen lassen, daß so ein Fahrrad sehr schlecht wieder aus dem Rücken raus-eitert, wenn man mal nen Crash hat.
> 
> 
> Nix für ungut, Spaß muß sein.




...einfach an den meist montierten Verzurösen im Kofferaum anbinden. Oder am installierten Schienensystem festschrachrauben. Am besten, einfach nicht bremsen, oder auffahren...


----------



## Pluto (16. August 2005)

Hallo,
hab mir gerade den Van-Biker bestellt, soll morgen schon in der Post sein. Bin mal gespannt. Der ist schön klein und ich brauche das Rad nicht verzurren. Ist ja TÜV schleuder geprüft. (Nur ein Mini-Gurt fürs Hinterrad).

Morgen gibts erste Testergebnisse.

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McBike (17. August 2005)

so 

ich die Teile nun zusammen:
Vorderradachse (fer ummer aus kaputtem Vorderrad vom Händler des Vertrauens)
Schnellspanner (ebenso fer umme)
Griff für M8 (2 EUR)
Alu Profil mit Runder Aufnahme für Achse (7EUR 1m)
Alu Profil als Platte (7EUR 1m)
Schraubhaken M8  (1 EUR)

ok mit den Alu Stichsägeblättern komme ich auf 20 EUR. Sie aber genauso aus wie die gekauften und ist bestimmt genauso sicher (verrutschen etc kann eh nix, da in der Sitzaufnahme des 307SW befestigt.

Alle anderen Teile sind vom Radl und die Belastungen in einem Kofferraum sollten die dann schon aushalten ? 

Also 79 Euronen sind der reinste WUCHER ?!

P.S: Da ich nur 2 baue, kann ich noch 70cm der Aluprofile abgeben. Bei Interesse melden


----------



## Heiko_München (17. August 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir aus einem Radshop zwei alte Schnellspanner geholt (gab es geschenkt, 5  in die Kaffeekasse). Zwei kleine Holzklötze mit Bohrung vom Tischer geholt, auf eine Holzplatte geschraubt, fertig. Nun stehen meine beiden Bikes quer im VW-T5, und gut is. ...



Hi Dre!

...aber doch nicht die Bikes in nen T5!!!!      

Grüße
Heiko

(www.t4forum.de)


----------



## Pluto (18. August 2005)

Hallo,
der Van-Biker ist wie versprochen pünktlich eingetroffen. Hab Ihn sofort eingebaut und getestet. Prima Sache, super Stabil.

Hallo McBike,
mir hat das Van-Biker-Team gesagt, daß der Haken speziell angefertigt und (8.8er Härte) gehärtet ist. Bei handelsüblichen Haken (4.6er Härte) fliegt die das Rad gleich bei der ersten brenzlichen Situation um die Ohren, da sich der Haken aufbiegt. Oder Du brauchst zusätzliche Spanngurte.

Bau Dein Rad mal ein und drück den Lenker nach links und rechts zur Seite, Du wirst Dich erschrecken, was mit dem Haken passiert!

Ciao


----------



## Fetz (18. August 2005)

Das ist nicht zufällig ein Werbe-Thread für den Van-Biker mit extra hierfür angemeldetem Account??


----------



## cleiende (18. August 2005)

Habe eine Lösung analog zu dre und mcbike im Sharan.
Die Halterung wird mit der Sitzaufnahme verschraubt.

Ob der Haken 8.8 oder 4.6 als Güte hat weiss ich nicht, crash hatte ich auch noch keinen, aber eine Vollbremsung bei 180 (auf Null) hat das Ding sauber ausgehalten. Alle Taschen, Rucksäcke etc. sind uns dabei um die Ohren geflogen.

Klar, TÜV is nich, Haftungsfrage also offen. Ein Halter nur hineinzulegen ohne ihn irgendwo zu verschrauben, davon halte ich allerdings nicht viel.


----------



## McBike (18. August 2005)

also wenn es einfache stangen zum einlegen gibt (die nicht verschraubt werden)
dann denke ich eigentlich nicht, daß es Probleme bei einem M8 Hake gibt ?

Wir fahrn jetzt ohne Bikes in Urlaub aber danach teste ich es gleich mal für euch


----------



## dre (1. September 2005)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dre!
> 
> ...aber doch nicht die Bikes in nen T5!!!!
> 
> ...




...dafür ist er ja da


----------

